# Pimples!



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

dont worry about the drone cells unless all of the brood is drone cells. then you have a laying worker. i have a hive with at least 100 drone cell right now. but this hive also has about 11 frames of brood/ eggs also. some hives put out more drones it seems like than others. it is natural so dont worry about it.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I depends on the time of year. For me in early spring (March) I see 100% worker brood. Swarm season (April-June) 10% drone brood isn't uncommon. Later in the summer/fall you should find less drone brood as the workers will start actively removing the drones.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea usually drones are layed up for the reproductive season (swarm season) so you might see them starting a lot of drones in may-june.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Assuming your hive is queen right and there are no laying workers - why would a human know better than the bee's on this matter? I'd trust the bee's - they've been doing this for millions of years.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

KeyBeeper said:


> Assuming your hive is queen right and there are no laying workers - why would a human know better than the bee's on this matter? I'd trust the bee's - they've been doing this for millions of years.


Its always good to know what is normal and why for each season so that you can see changes or differences that might require human intervention, comb renewal is a human intervention, bees usually use a cavity until the comb becomes unsuitably dark then they move on, wax moths (and other critters) then destroy this dark comb and make the cavity usable again for more bees. But we can keep a cavity usable and healthy for our bees by moving out old comb. There isn't anything wrong with drone cells, its part of the reproductive function of the colony.


----------

